# Dyeing noses or not?



## Alaska7133

So this week's question is whether to dye your dog's nose or not. The other day I noticed that Lucy's nose had been dyed by her groomer. I did not ask to have it dyed for the show. I am not interested in having a potentially toxic chemical out on the very sensitive nose of my dog. The dye has begun to wear off. 

I have spoken to many people who have confessed to dyeing their dogs noses for shows. I believe that most show dogs noses are dyed to some degree. Black noses are favored in the show ring, but dyeing is prohibited. So why do we continue to dye noses when the rules prohibit?

So why do you dye or not dye your dogs noses for a show? 
Do you feel it's safe for your dogs to have unknown chemicals applied to their noses? 
Would you compete in the ring without a dyed nose knowing that you will be going up against dogs with dyed noses?

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## TheZ's

*"Nose* black or brownish black, though fading to a lighter shade in cold weather not serious. Pink nose or one seriously lacking in pigmentation to be faulted."

The above is from the Breed Standard and I'm guessing that's why noses get dyed. I'd be interested to know if your comment that most show dogs noses are dyed is accurate. I thought that was prohibited and that having good dark pigment was pretty much required for a dog to be considered a show prospect.


----------



## Nairb

I would think a judge would be able to tell. If I were a judge, I would probably see it as a negative if you dyed your dog's nose.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I actually retired one girl with 13 points and both majors because her nose went pink-and I mean pink. I thought about dying it but just did not want to go there. Dying noses used to be very prevalent but I really have not seen it that much anymore. I think people do it because even though a pink nose is minor, it is so obvious that very few judges are able to get past it to the dog itself. I hated retiring my girl so close to finishing but I wasn't going to breed her anyway with that pink of a nose.

I am very fortunate in that recently, the worst nose I have gotten is a winter nose.

And, in the grand scheme of things, miscolored noses are pretty minor.

A few years back, a judge excused almost an entire entry for dying noses  That got a lot of attention and I really think that is when dying noses became less "the thing to do."


----------



## Vhuynh2

Tahnee GR said:


> I actually retired one girl with 13 points and both majors because her nose went pink-and I mean pink. I thought about dying it but just did not want to go there. Dying noses used to be very prevalent but I really have not seen it that much anymore. I think people do it because even though a pink nose is minor, it is so obvious that very few judges are able to get past it to the dog itself. I hated retiring my girl so close to finishing but I wasn't going to breed her anyway with that pink of a nose.
> 
> I am very fortunate in that recently, the worst nose I have gotten is a winter nose.
> 
> And, in the grand scheme of things, miscolored noses are pretty minor.
> 
> A few years back, a judge excused almost an entire entry for dying noses  That got a lot of attention and I really think that is when dying noses became less "the thing to do."


Is it not normal then for a dog to lose pigment with age? How old was your girl? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tahnee GR

Some dogs do lose some pigment with age, but her pigment had never been great and when I say her nose turned pink, it was PINK! Snow nose I can live with, but not pink.

She was about 4 when I spayed and retired her.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Shouldn't even respond to this this thread, never did the conformation thing and doubt I ever will. But adulterating a Golden is like taking an already naturally looking pretty gal and putting on makeup. Just doesn't work for me. They are who they are.

Kinda like seeing grandma at a wake with the bright red lipstick she never wore.

Could care less about nose color myself.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I have not seen it done around here. Lillys dad gets a snow nose but comes back to black. Lilly has not had that happen, its black alll the time. I would never do that either as you never know what chemicals are in them. Maybe different areas of the country do things differently..but I dont think that is one thing that should be done.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Come to the big shows in Chicago, you will see LOTS of it. It's totally against the rules, and some handlers are very blatant about doing it.


----------



## Claire's Friend

What in the world do you use to dye them with ??


----------



## Megora

Considering how many golden retrievers get the faded pigment on their noses regardless of their pedigree..... I'm not surprised it's still happening as far as people dying noses.


----------



## MaureenM

Never knew that was done. I don't ever expect to show a dog in confirmation, but I find it interesting and love to see those beautiful dogs. Changing whatever color is on the dog seems artificial to me and would take something away from the win, especially if it's not allowed.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I didn't even know this was a thing. Personally, all I worry about is the innards. If they're all good it doesn't matter what the outside does.


----------



## Nairb

Just curious....at what point in the summer or spring does snow nose usually revert to black?

Bella's snow nose appeared several weeks into the winter. Prior to that it was jet black. It looks like it may be coming back a little, but spring was delayed by at least a month.


----------



## Sally's Mom

My Laney who was never shown in conformation had a bright pink nose. I would say, we will see how Gabby's nose turns out, but mostly my guys from age four to eleven have black noses. Some get a tad of snow nose, but all are ok right now. I have seen a golden who got his GCh who had a bright pink nose. Last time I saw him shown, he took the breed. By the time the groups went on, his nose was mottled. He looked like he had vitiligo. Yikes!! It is one of those things that is against the rules...

Longtime breeder speak up here, my mentor told me that if they survived their first Winter with a black nose, it would stay... My Emmie was coal black until after two. It is still black but not as intense as it was under two...


----------



## Vhuynh2

Sally's Mom said:


> Longtime breeder speak up here, my mentor told me that if they survived their first Winter with a black nose, it would stay... My Emmie was coal black until after two. It is still black but not as intense as it was under two...


That's great to hear.. Molly survived her first winter with a black nose but under direct bright light it doesn't look as black as it used to be. She will still be beautiful to me no matter what. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I kid you not...NOSE DYE! They sell it at dog shows.



Claire's Friend said:


> What in the world do you use to dye them with ??


----------



## Pammie

hotel4dogs said:


> I kid you not...NOSE DYE! They sell it at dog shows.


...so they are selling the dye at the same shows where dying noses is against the rules?! cra cra all the way!:crazy:


----------



## Megora

@Janice - with our first 3 dogs, they had black noses until they were 3 or so, and then the color faded. Jacks was our first dog whose nose has stayed black. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed with Bertie, but his nose and lips were not as black as Jacks as a pup. They darkened already with spring, but we will see. Again, age 3 is the point where I (think) you can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Loisiana

Flip had snow nose but it always went back to black in spring. Until this year...


----------



## Claire's Friend

Well I could only find one place where it was sold on the Internet, still never said what was in it, but did warn in had some alcohol in it. YIKES, I bet that burns. I was almost in tears when they shaved off Jordan's whiskers and eye brows, we would have been running for the hills if they had gotten out nose dye !!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

The *strange* thing is that a decent judge is looking not only at the nose, but especially at the pigment around the eyes and on the lips. Dying a nose won't hide the fact that the dog has poor pigmentation.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Interesting thing though about my girl is that she had good pigmetation around her eyes, and dark lips. Her nose at its darkest was kind of dark magenta, and it just got pinker from there as she got older. First and only time I have had that as an issue.

She was a nice girl otherwise but I just did not want to deal with the nose thing. In the grand scheme of things, removing her from the gene pool did not present any danger to the golden retriever breed


----------



## Megora

Loisiana said:


> Flip had snow nose but it always went back to black in spring. Until this year...


And he just turned 3, right? Again, that's what we noticed with our guys. 

@Barb - what about if your dog has very dark pigment on his nose and lips, but not so much around his eyes? Do the judge's look at that or make any marks on that? <- Jacks has lighter (like gray) eyeliner- that's why I thought for sure his nose was only temporarily black. 

Our Danny had very dark pigment everywhere else except his nose. He had black splotches all over his tongue as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've been told that overall dark pigmentation is preferable. It's supposed to be a protection from the sun, and not having it around the eyes would be considered a fault. Further, it would detract from the "kindly look" a golden should have if the rims of the eyes aren't real dark.
But I'm not a judge, so I don't know how they would consider a dog that has good pigment in some places, but not others????


----------



## Loisiana

Flip is about to turn four. His nose came back fine for the summer of his third birthday. Its darker now than it was over the winter, but its a long way from being black


----------



## tippykayak

hotel4dogs said:


> I kid you not...NOSE DYE! They sell it at dog shows.


I was totally shocked the first time I saw a can of nose black in an exhibitor's booth thirty feet from the ring where Goldens were showing. Less shocked the next dozen times I saw it, but no less disappointed in people's dishonesty.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Kate, Basil has the dk brown eye rims of her Grandma. She is almost four and her nose is jet black. Her mom has black eye rims and black lips.... It is a crap shoot...


----------



## Sally's Mom

I did buy, years ago, nose blackener, to see what my Laney would look like with a dark nose. She was a 1995 model, long gone, but the dye is still unused in my closet... I am told that of you do not do it correctly, it goes up the fur towards the head...


----------



## Tahnee GR

The problem with things like dying noses and fixing tails is that you have not changed the genetics of the dog. Therefore, the dogs may win but when you breed them, you are likely to find yourself with more of the same-pink noses and gay tails  No point to it, beyond the fact that it is against the rules.


----------



## Nairb

Tahnee GR said:


> The problem with things like dying noses and fixing tails is that you have not changed the genetics of the dog. Therefore, the dogs may win but when you breed them, you are likely to find yourself with more of the same-pink noses and gay tails  No point to it, beyond the fact that it is against the rules.


What is a gay tail, and how do they "fix" it for the ring??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom

Years ago at the Yankee Specialty, there was a dog in the stud dog class who spectators said had his tail cut...so as not to be "gay".....


----------



## TheZ's

A gay tail is one that's carried high and curved up over the back. Our Zeke's tended to do that when he was feeling particularly proud of himself. When I asked the vet about it, I was told that to some extent the way a dog carries it's tail is reflective of their emotional state. Think of the fearful dog with it's tail tucked between it's legs. But apparently the trait is partly genetic.


----------



## Nairb

TheZ's said:


> A gay tail is one that's carried high and curved up over the back. Our Zeke's tended to do that when he was feeling particularly proud of himself. When I asked the vet about it, I was told that to some extent the way a dog carries it's tail is reflective of their emotional state. Think of the fearful dog with it's tail tucked between it's legs. But apparently the trait is partly genetic.


I wonder how they fix that for the ring?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

You don't want to know.





Nairb said:


> I wonder how they fix that for the ring?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb

I googled it. Can't believe people go to these lengths for a dog show. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73

Rocket has a "Gay Tail". I didn't ask, but I'm sure it is the main reason the breeder would not have considered him a show prospect. In Rocket's case, his tail actually has a 90 degree bend in it. It almost feels like it was broken at some time. 
He doesn't usually carry his tail up over his back....he carries it straight behind him, but there is definitely a noticeable curve to it. And how his tail is trimmed can make it more or less obvious.

When I asked about it here quite a while back, I was told some people will actually break the dog's tail to straighten it!!! I would NEVER! I like his happy flag-waving tail. But then, I never did have any intention of showing him.


----------



## ServiceDogs

Not sure if this is accurate, but I've been suspicious that the pigment that the puppy is born with is a major key to what it will be like in several years. Some puppies are born with all black paws, some all pink that turns brownish black and some with a mix of black and pink. I'm still watching to see if my suspicions are right but I think the pup that are born with all black paws/noses typically have black noses/pigment as adults. The pups with more pink often have lighter pigment as adults. I'm still watching to see how accurate it is or if it is completely wrong. Has anyone else picked up on this pattern?


----------



## K9-Design

With BOTH Fisher and Slater I have experienced the same thing in the ring -- the judge taking a good hard look at their face, then rubbing his finger over their nose then looking at his finger! Then looking at me like, OK you are alright! GEEZE!
Both of them have super pigment and I wouldn't dream of going through the trouble of dyeing noses for the ring anyhow....
Some ad I placed for Fisher in the GRNews, Sylvia commented that his nose was so black and there was such a definite line between the nose leather and the fur on the bridge of his nose, that people would think I photoshopped it! UGG!
I have had a friend try the little 3-step kit for nose blackening, it really didn't work. The dog just licked it off. Have witnessed a well known handler painting her special's nose, it was with different stuff and sure enough the dog's nose was black as coal.
I have not seen it down in FL at all, then again "snow nose" isn't much of a problem...


----------



## TheZ's

CStrong73 said:


> Rocket has a "Gay Tail". I didn't ask, but I'm sure it is the main reason the breeder would not have considered him a show prospect. In Rocket's case, his tail actually has a 90 degree bend in it. It almost feels like it was broken at some time.
> He doesn't usually carry his tail up over his back....he carries it straight behind him, but there is definitely a noticeable curve to it. And how his tail is trimmed can make it more or less obvious.
> 
> When I asked about it here quite a while back, I was told some people will actually break the dog's tail to straighten it!!! I would NEVER! I like his happy flag-waving tail. But then, I never did have any intention of showing him.


Interesting . . . Zeke's tail had the same kind of thing. It almost felt like it was broken in one spot. Here's a picture of him when he was young and had a lot of attitude. You can see the tail curving. The other picture he was 6 or 7 and more relaxed at the time of the photo.


----------



## CStrong73

TheZ's said:


> Interesting . . . Zeke's tail had the same kind of thing. It almost felt like it was broken in one spot. Here's a picture of him when he was young and had a lot of attitude. You can see the tail curving.
> View attachment 200753


With Rocket you could notice it more before his feathering came in:










P.S. Sorry to the OP to have gotten off topic and hijacked the thread!

As far as pigmentation goes....what does a black belly in a pup say about their pigmentation? Is a pup with a black belly (Rocket's was) more likely to keep their black noes, or is there no correlation? I noticed ROcket's nose looked just slightly lighter over the winter than in summer. I'm curious if his will stay black (I hope so!).


----------



## Tahnee GR

I had a boy with a very gay tail once-it would actually go up and curl over his back  I tried to train him out of it with cookies and a yardstick, and he would drop it if I said "Tail" but unfortunately, saying "Tail" in the ring is just plain weird and he would drop it down so fast that spectators (and the judge on one memorable occasion) would laugh! He was a lovely boy in every other way, but we retired him from the ring and my husband was ecstatic to have him for hunting full time. He liked the tail-easier to see Ike in the field


----------



## cubbysan

I recently took some classes with a breeder. She told me that my Brady's nose was still very black for his age ( he is six ) and that gay tail could be trained out of them, but didn't say how.

Brady has black toenails and paw pads, along with the black eye liner and a pigment spot on his tongue. I have read in the past, that a dog with all these qualities usually does not get snow nose.


----------



## Nairb

I actually read that people have had their dog's "gay" tail surgically repaired for the ring. I can't verify is it's true. Ridiculous if it is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR

Nairb said:


> I actually read that people have had their dog's "gay" tail surgically repaired for the ring. I can't verify is it's true. Ridiculous if it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh very true. I am not sure I would exactly call it surgery though


----------



## cubbysan

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh very true. I am not sure I would exactly call it surgery though


Oh wow! I am going to need to google this.


----------



## TheZ's

Apologies for continuing off topic but does anyone know if gay tails are more common in dogs with field or working pedigrees and/or is it tied to certain temperament traits?


----------



## AlanK

Claire's Friend said:


> What in the world do you use to dye them with ??


This was my first thought.

I appreciate all who take time to show your dogs and the effort it takes!
I just can't see dyeing a dogs nose Just this old guys opinion.


----------



## Tahnee GR

TheZ's said:


> Apologies for continuing off topic but does anyone know if gay tails are more common in dogs with field or working pedigrees and/or is it tied to certain temperament traits?


My issue with gay tails was very much line-based. It came through my foundation bitch, I always felt through her father, whose tail was fine and was a magnificent dog.

It was not uncommon in her line to have several pups in a litter with gay tails. She herself did not have one but definitely produced some.

Usually they were boys, and they were GAY, up over the and touching the back gay  And of course, inevitably the nicest pups in the litter............

It took a while to breed them out, but it was worth it.


----------



## CStrong73

So another question on Gay tails....Rocket's tail is BENT in one specific spot, about 2/3 of the way down. It almost feels like the bones/vertebrae fused together wrong i nthat spot. Or like it broke and healed wrong.

He doesn't carry it high. It doesn't curl up over his back. In fact, a lot of the time it sticks out pretty much straight like this:









and the bend is hidden by his feathers. Or, when it's hanging down, it may just look slightly curved. When he's really excited, he'll hold his tail straight back pretty much perpendicular to the ground, and the bend will make the last 1/3 of it stick just about straight up....90 degrees.

So....is that still a "gay tail"? 

Do all Gay tails have an actual bend in them that causes the curl, or in some is it more the tail set (where the tail joins the body) itself?


----------



## K9-Design

Tina, what Rocket has is just a kink in his tail and not a gay tail. Gay tails curl up over the back.

Fisher's brother (littermate) has a pretty gay tail, although with him it was more behavioral, in that he would do it if he was really happy or showing off to other dogs. The same people who own him have a half brother (same sire) and he has a gay tail too. They also have a 10 month old puppy sired by Fisher's brother with a VERY GAY TAIL (think, akita). 
Having said all that, Fisher has NEVER shown any inkling of carrying his tail like that and hasn't produced it at all (and has been bred quite a few more times than his brother). Obviously some sort of genes at work.


----------



## GoldenSail

Blackening noses is one of the disappointing sides of dog shows. Thankfully not everyone does it. I also remember hearing rumors that a famous winning dog was getting the white face mask dyed too--and that's not even a fault!

While I get the side of--it's a dog show, they should look their best, etc--the idea behind them is selecting the best breeding stock. It shouldn't be about using tricks to deceive and win. I mean I get that too, but it's not in the best interest of the breed. At the very least be honest with what you have I guess.


----------



## K9-Design

Yeah the makeup on the face thing bothers me too. Especially last year I saw them doing it to a VETERAN dog! Hello, he earned that white face! Duh....


----------



## GoldenSail

I LOVE old goldens with white face masks. I think the look is so beautiful and classic. And who cares if a dog goes gray early anyway?


----------



## Nairb

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh very true. I am not sure I would exactly call it surgery though


They cut the tendon, right?


----------



## Alaska7133

I'm a bit upset that the groomer dyed the nose without my knowledge. I feel dumb that it took me a few days to notice. The groomer also took care of my puppy's sister and I'm sure her nose was blackened too for the ring. It's funny because the groomer didn't argue with us when we decided to not remove whiskers. Looking back it's interesting that she asked about the whiskers but didn't about the nose blackening. The puppies noses were not pink, they were just a little brown in the center. 

My niece has a golden with a very gay tail. He looks like an orange husky not a golden. It's kind of fun. We tease her that her pup is a mix not a full golden due to his curly tail. There are worse things than having a gay tail.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so glad Lushie has pitch black pigment, but many of the dogs do have dyed noses. 

One specific handler in the north east is a genius with it, and touches up jowls and eye rims too. Her dogs often do look much better with dyed noses if when are well done (unfortunately), but once in a while they go over the top and just look artifically, impossibly black. Part of the morning routine to get the noses dyed. . .

I just saw a novice exhibitor hard at work with a black Sharpie Marker- can that be healthy, lol? 

I am not sure if I think this is good sportsmanship. Since Lush doesnt use it, it doesnt seem fair that others are faking it and then competing against her.

I am sure some judges mind, but I think many do not, or people wouldnt do it.


----------



## Nairb

Rules are rules. They should be DQ'd. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Our Bailey's nose was blacker than black until she was 8month old then she got winters nose (what found it via the google) but she is now nearly 3yrs old and the colour never returned back. But we and everyone else think that she is JUST BEAUTIFUL, so we don't care










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen

No, we don't need to have Robbie's nose blackened.

Just this past weekend, we attended a show & saw one specific professional handler who is taking his artistic "grooming" a bit too far. An afghan now has silver "stripes" along its sides & a silver "V" across the shoulders - not there last show. His beagle now has a VERY black saddle, a toller Special now is a very deep, rich, even red - again, different from the last show. I'm also sure that his golden has been lightened with highlights. What's next? 

Anything for that big win.......

(I know what my hair costs for colour & highlights..... what must it cost for a dog?????)


----------



## Tuco

Alaska7133 said:


> So this week's question is whether to dye your dog's nose or not. The other day I noticed that Lucy's nose had been dyed by her groomer. I did not ask to have it dyed for the show. I am not interested in having a potentially toxic chemical out on the very sensitive nose of my dog. The dye has begun to wear off.
> 
> I have spoken to many people who have confessed to dyeing their dogs noses for shows. I believe that most show dogs noses are dyed to some degree. Black noses are favored in the show ring, but dyeing is prohibited. So why do we continue to dye noses when the rules prohibit?
> 
> So why do you dye or not dye your dogs noses for a show?
> Do you feel it's safe for your dogs to have unknown chemicals applied to their noses?
> Would you compete in the ring without a dyed nose knowing that you will be going up against dogs with dyed noses?
> 
> Thank you for your responses.


Why do athletes use steroids? I guess they just want the boost it gives them in competition, I guess judges prefer black ones.

I would say 80% of the dyes are obvious by observation and the other 20% are pro done and could get past a judge.

I have encountered quite a few dye nosed dogs, some not even in competition. I personally am dead set against it for 3 reasons, I love my pups just the way they are, I am dead set against cheating, even iffy ones like that, and I keep the chemical exposure of myself and my dogs to a minimum.

At woofstock this weekend I was actually talking to a vendor who was selling an all natural flee and tick prevention (it was useless like most of the ones that keep them away by "smell") and she made the same points I do about the flee and tick collars and that she doesn't like chemical exposure. I noticed that she had a dozen "moth balls" scattered around her stall (we have had a gypsy moth infestation ) and her dogs nose was also dyed, presumably for the competition Afew hours later. I pointed out that both are chemicals and mothballs are very toxic and not worth having even near a dog, but she just played it off.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

GoldenCamper said:


> Shouldn't even respond to this this thread, never did the conformation thing and doubt I ever will. But adulterating a Golden is like taking an already naturally looking pretty gal and putting on makeup. Just doesn't work for me. They are who they are.
> 
> Kinda like seeing grandma at a wake with the bright red lipstick she never wore.
> 
> Could care less about nose color myself.


And that sickly red color hair that old people get when they dye their hair 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

Claire's Friend said:


> What in the world do you use to dye them with ??


Most of the people who do it themselves use this stuff called "black-out" it's pretty nasty stuff. The pro done ones are done at doggy spas, and it's like a carefully done make up job or something


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Gwen said:


> No, we don't need to have Robbie's nose blackened.
> 
> Just this past weekend, we attended a show & saw one specific professional handler who is taking his artistic "grooming" a bit too far. An afghan now has silver "stripes" along its sides & a silver "V" across the shoulders - not there last show. His beagle now has a VERY black saddle, a toller Special now is a very deep, rich, even red - again, different from the last show. I'm also sure that his golden has been lightened with highlights. What's next?
> 
> Anything for that big win.......
> 
> (I know what my hair costs for colour & highlights..... what must it cost for a dog?????)


Your Goldie is just beautiful! I am of the thinking that all dogs should NOT be altered in any shape or fashion for the chance to win a ribbon. I wouldn't change our princess for all the tea in china 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

I really is nice having a golden to show who has easy details, like pitch black pigment, a pin straight coat with good texture over the withers, and all her teeth etc, bc I have been known to go for a hike, rinse her off, and hand her over. I simply do not have the patience to do all that dyeing/keeping clean, lol, aside from the ethics.


----------



## Megora

Ljilly28 said:


> I really is nice having a golden to show who has easy details, like pitch black pigment, a pin straight coat with good texture over the withers, and all her teeth etc, bc I have been known to go for a hike, rinse her off, and hand her over.


And that is how it SHOULD be with goldens.


----------



## DanaRuns

I don't know if it's a coincidence, but at a show a few weeks ago, every dog in the breed ring had a blackened nose except one. And that's the dog who took the breed (and a Group 2). The judges I have talked to about it don't seem to care. One just shrugged her shoulders and said unless it comes off on her hand she doesn't worry about it. In the grooming area, people were passing around a can of nose black and doing it quite openly.

Slippery slope? You start by cutting ears and feet, then tails and feathers, then start trimming the entire dog, and then nose blackening just seems like a tiny step forward especially when "everyone is doing it" and the judges don't seem to care. :shrug:

Why the people who don't dye don't make a stink about it mystifies me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Very well known handler told me that if my dog didn't win without a dyed nose, even though most/all the rest of the dogs in the ring did have their noses dyed, he didn't deserve to win. 
He won.


----------



## murphy1

I'm horrified! The things I've learned on this forum about showing dogs is very dissapointing. My heart breaks for all show dogs out there with people altering their beauty for their own satisfaction.


----------



## LJack

murphy1 said:


> I'm horrified! The things I've learned on this forum about showing dogs is very dissapointing. My heart breaks for all show dogs out there with people altering their beauty for their own satisfaction.


I would have hoped this thread would be an inspiration. If you read through, you will find out how great, open, honest, and ethical our forum member are! With anything and I mean anything that is competitive you will find individuals who will set ethics and rules aside to win. That is just part of the deal. 
Are there dyed dogs out there, yes. But it sounds like you will not see that behavior from most if not all the forum members. So, it is not all show dogs. Sadly though it is some. Just like not all professional players are taking enhances, but some are.

Go forum members you all are awesome


----------



## Alaska7133

Sorry I didn't mean to upset anyone. It was just a question about whether people dye noses or not. For some people dyeing noses is as irrelevant as clipping nails. I just was curious how other people in the show arena felt about it. I didn't mean to make it a judgment about people that show dogs. Everyone has a line that they draw. 

There are many nice people in the show ring that really care about their dogs. Tomorrow I am one of 3 ring stewards for our GR specialty. I'm looking forward to seeing things from the other side of the ring. It will be a fun day with lots of excited people. We only have 20 dogs for our specialty, so we get to know each other well.


----------

